# Large white patch on my Betta! Help!



## Kjt363 (Nov 6, 2009)

My blue betta has a white patch on his body at the base of his dorsal fin. It started out weeks ago the size of a pin-head and is now nearly the size of my pinky nail. I have done courses of Fungus Eliminator, Tetracycline, Ampicillin, and Triple sulfa. NOT at the same time :-?, but consecutively as each course didn't work. I do regular water changes and use StressCoat and aquarium salt in his water. Patch just keeps getting bigger. He is eating and acting normal. Anyone know what it is and/or what I need to be doing? I have another betta I got at the same time (18 months ago) and his environment is identical to my sick betta, but he is fine. HELP!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome to TFK, Kjt!

Could you please answer this diagnostics form? Also, I'd like to recommend that you post in detail how you did your treatment course on each med. Constant switching of meds is extremely dangerous. I wonder how long you allowed the treatment course per med. There is a potential risk that you may inadvertently create strains of bacteria that become resistant to antibiotics.


> 1. What is the size of your tank?
> 
> 2. What are your water parameters? State the brand of test kit used.
> 
> ...


Furthermore, I would suggest that you stop adding any more salt in both tanks you have. There is nothing much it can do to help your fish and will not be any more useful other than as a corrective treatment process against some issues such as ich, flukes and costia.

Please include photos as well of the affected areas. Photos will help us pin down the exact issue aside from additional details.

Lupes


----------

